#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  問題哦!`

## 殘月一狼

為什麼我的頭像老是會消失哦!~~
每次上都要重新上傳!~~累!~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 為什麼我的頭像老是會消失哦!~~
> 每次上都要重新上傳!~~累!~


噗~

不是論壇的問題也不是頭像的問題

是因為你現在用的這個頭像是有主人的~

這個回答不曉得閣下您滿意否=w=/


==
如果滿意請按g，超滿意就多按一下，不滿意請按e
要再發問請按Y
不想再看到這篇文章了請按左鍵離開~
謝謝惠顧觀迎再來~XP

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 有會員抗議您所使用的頭像是本站LSI狼所繪
> 
> 裡頭的角色是拿著相機的幼狼
> 
> 為了避免爭議, 請選用別的頭像。

----------


## 殘月一狼

T_T        偶叫另個獸友幫偶畫(繪畫實習中~~~暫時不能見人)!~結果他給我張編輯過的騙說偶說是自己畫的!~


我冤啊!~~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

難怪我記得在哪看過....

你竟然是說別人給的
那你把他抓來吧^^
審問審問
如果沒有...那就是你囉~ :D

----------


## ocarina2112

> T_T        偶叫另個獸友幫偶畫(繪畫實習中~~~暫時不能見人)!~結果他給我張編輯過的騙說偶說是自己畫的!~
> 
> 
> 我冤啊!~~


原圖是長這樣的~



放在lsi的圖庫裡~
http://art.wild-land.net/details.php?image_id=25

因為這是張A贈給B的贈圖...
你好歹要經過A跟B的同意還有這裡這邊這個KIBA版大的同意過後
才能正式使用這張圖一▽一

----------


## Wolfy

嗯^^就是這張

狼大送給我的圖. 超級高興的.
算是幼狼頭像一代目吧(學誰阿~~~)
而且還跟數位像機連在一起. 所以我很珍惜的啦~~~

要頭像喔? 特徵開給我的話我是可以畫一張給你啦
(只是我畫的很醜就是了^^|||)

開玩笑的啦..... 祝這位狼兄早日拿到真正自己的頭像囉.

----------


## PandaTwo

> 嗯^^就是這張
> 
> 狼大送給我的圖. 超級高興的.
> 算是幼狼頭像一代目吧(學誰阿~~~)
> 而且還跟數位像機連在一起. 所以我很珍惜的啦~~~
> 
> 要頭像喔? 特徵開給我的話我是可以畫一張給你啦
> (只是我畫的很醜就是了^^|||)
> 
> 開玩笑的啦..... 祝這位狼兄早日拿到真正自己的頭像囉.


那不是幼狼那不是幼狼......
（地上打滾貌.....><）
幼狼沒有點六塊雞啦.....
這絕對不是啃得雞.......
 :不要.不要(強烈):  
XD

----------


## BACARDI

> 嗯^^就是這張
> 
> 狼大送給我的圖. 超級高興的.
> 算是幼狼頭像一代目吧(學誰阿~~~)
> 而且還跟數位像機連在一起. 所以我很珍惜的啦~~~
> 
> 要頭像喔? 特徵開給我的話我是可以畫一張給你啦
> (只是我畫的很醜就是了^^|||)
> 
> 開玩笑的啦..... 祝這位狼兄早日拿到真正自己的頭像囉.


一張專屬的狼大贈圖

真是令人羨慕= =...

----------


## Wolfy

> 那不是幼狼那不是幼狼......
> （地上打滾貌.....><）
> 幼狼沒有點六塊雞啦.....
> 這絕對不是啃得雞.......
>  
> XD


喂~~~沒禮貌^^"

(看來只好下定決心減肥了....)

----------


## 狼魂

> 作者: PandaTwo
> 
> 那不是幼狼那不是幼狼......
> （地上打滾貌.....><）
> 幼狼沒有點六塊雞啦.....
> 這絕對不是啃得雞.......
>  
> XD
> 
> ...


看來只好在來個賭約了 (茶)
來來 誰要來開賭啊 XD

話說回來 這裡是意見箱啊 XD
快變聊天灌水了  汗

----------


## 殘月一狼

謝謝前輩們的理解哦!~~
^O^  偶的繪畫水平經過猛補差不多可以見人了!~~
過個幾天!~在偶威逼利誘下偶的父親大人也要幫我買掃描儀了!~~
我的頭像就差不多上市了!~~HOHOHOHO

(PS:雖然8是我的錯,但擅自盜用那個不認識的前輩的畫在此還是道個歉!~~
偶錯了!~跪拜ing，總之因為那個頭像而心理受創傷的偶都說聲：對8起)

----------


## Wolfy

> (PS:雖然8是我的錯,但擅自盜用那個不認識的前輩的畫在此還是道個歉!~~
> 偶錯了!~跪拜ing，總之因為那個頭像而心理受創傷的偶都說聲：對8起)


沒關係...換掉就好了^^
並沒有心理受創. 只是規矩還是要有.

另外發現你好像有發火星文的習慣.
提醒一下...這邊是禁止火星文的喔~~~
稍微注意一下囉.

----------


## 狼嚎

> (PS:雖然8是我的錯,但擅自盜用那個不認識的前輩的畫在此還是道個歉!~~
> 偶錯了!~跪拜ing，總之因為那個頭像而心理受創傷的偶都說聲：對8起)


嗯...知錯就好了...
(迷：這不干你的事 你來這邊插話作什麼? 嚎：當然是有目的的啦)
這份道歉因為你所打出來的"8"毀了一點誠意...
畢竟道歉要比較正式一點 所以打出來的東西要比較正式
所以盡量少用替代的文字~在論壇上也避免使用
這樣會對你所發的文章看起來比較有誠意
畢竟打出來和心理想的可能會不一樣...
所以最後的結論是..."少用火星文和注音文"XDD
(若不了解什麼是火星文請點下列網址了解"火星文")
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=2563

----------


## 殘月一狼

—_—|||
完全不知道！~~看來我還是個文盲哦！~~（含淚狂奔而去~）

----------


## 殘月一狼

—_—|||
完全不知道！~~看來我真是個文盲！~
（淚奔而去！~）

----------


## 和魯夫

火星文嚴重禁止!!!!!!(指)
(謎:你要制做第2次公憤啊!!!)
火星文你想找誰看啊!!!!!
你要是不想讓台灣以外的人看不懂那你乾脆不要發好了!!!!!
(暴走中)
(請無視)

----------


## 殘月一狼

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
是是是是是是………………（N遍）
在 沒改掉前我還是不說話好了！~
（再次淚奔…………）  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 殘月一狼

（轉身，鞠躬………………）
算了！~~在這我也只會討人嫌！~~
謝謝一直以來幾位的照顧（謎）
小弟我另謀去生路了！~Q_Q

----------


## 和魯夫

> （轉身，鞠躬………………）
> 算了！~~在這我也只會討人嫌！~~
> 謝謝一直以來幾位的照顧（謎）
> 小弟我另謀去生路了！~Q_Q


不會吧?!
那樣就想走?!
不可能啦....
你還沒有調教好啊?!
逃避禁止!!!
(怨念大爆發)

----------


## 殘月一狼

(被怨靈強撬開嘴)
因為小弟我今年才剛剛開始作獸!~~
現在是標準的"狼寶寶"真的要從說話開始學起!~~

----------


## 和魯夫

> (被怨靈強撬開嘴)
> 因為小弟我今年才剛剛開始作獸!~~
> 現在是標準的"狼寶寶"真的要從說話開始學起!~~


終之!!!!努力吧!!!!!!!

----------


## 狼嚎

> 火星文嚴重禁止!!!!!!(指)
> (謎:你要制做第2次公憤啊!!!)
> 火星文你想找誰看啊!!!!!
> 你要是不想讓台灣以外的人看不懂那你乾脆不要發好了!!!!!
> (暴走中)
> (請無視)


阿和阿...看來你很很很很很討厭火星文...
好了 請息怒吧...其實各位都很討厭火星文吧...
火星文阿...既看不懂又覺得很隨便
這到底是誰發明的阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(大怒+拍桌)
迷：又有一隻爆走的獸了...

----------

